# MOFA...Anyone know where it is?



## hotncold (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi, 
Just wondering if anyone has been to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (need to get Marriage cert attested)? I can't find an address on the web and their number is out of order!!
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I _think_ that the office you need is nr Airport Road in Deira, but am not sure.

Give them a call for an address/directions 04 222 1144



EDIT> Apologies I was thinking of the Ministry of Justice offices. The Ministry of Foreign Affairs is on the 7th floor, Union National Bank Building, opposite Etisalat in Deira. Beware, parking is a nightmare around there

-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

THIS Number worked fine for me
971 2 4444488


----------



## hotncold (Sep 24, 2008)

Excellent! Thanks for your help guys


----------

